# Videofiles auf TV streamen



## Nucleus (28. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin langsam am verzweifeln...

Ich habe einen Sony Bravia KDL 40EX500 hier stehen und bekomme nur über den Windows Media Player ausschließlich avi-Dateien und sowas auf den Fernseher gestreamt.

Sobald ein exotischeres Format vorliegt, geht das leider nicht mehr - auch wenn der Media Player selbst das File abspielen kann, weil ich den entsprechenden Codec installiert habe.

Ich habe auch versucht VLC das Streaming übernehmen zu lassen, was auch nicht geklappt hat.

Könnte mir bitte jemand unter die Arme greifen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2010)

Hast Du denn aktuelle codecs? Laufen die Files denn am PC auch nicht, also wenn Du sie nicht streamst?


----------



## Nucleus (28. August 2010)

Codecs installiert, laufen auf dem PC problemlos.

Habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass sie übers Netzwerk an die Glotze sollen.


----------



## keendeen (29. August 2010)

was heißt über den windows media player? der gibt das doch garnicht wieder sondern die hardware welche im tv verbaut ist. oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2010)

Ja, als Renderer wird die Glotze verwendet, aber gestreamt wirds dennoch über den MediaPlayer.


----------



## keendeen (29. August 2010)

ja dann hat es doch garnichts sonst mit dem mediaserver zu tun. dein tv kann einfach das format nicht.


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2010)

Scherzkeks...


----------



## NCphalon (29. August 2010)

Du machst die Wiedergabe nur unabhängig vom Fernseher, wenn du den direkt per HDMI an den Rechner anschließt un das ganze von em Softwareplayer decodieren und rendern lässt.


----------



## uncle-herb (23. Februar 2011)

@Nucleus: Ich weiß der Thread ist schon ein bisschen älter, aber ich versuche es halt mal. Ich habe auch den SONY Bravia KDL-40ex500 und bekomme Bilder und Musik über mein Netzwerk auf den TV gestreamt. Aber eben keine Videos! Weder .avi noch andere Formate...Wie hast du es geschafft, dass es bei dir funktioniert?


----------



## Nucleus (23. Februar 2011)

Gar nicht - das ist das Problem 

Bei MKVs und einigen avi-Files streikt der Renderer der Glotze komplett.

Inzwischen habe ich einen HTPC, was mein Problem zwar sehr wirkungsvoll umgeht, aber nicht löst. Aber das geht mit der Glotze wohl einfach nicht, befürchte ich...


----------



## Dragonix (23. Februar 2011)

Dann transkodier halt beim Streamen, kann z.B. der VLC.


----------



## Nucleus (23. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp! 

Gibt es dafür sowas wie ein HowTo?


----------



## uncle-herb (24. Februar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Gar nicht - das ist das Problem
> 
> Bei MKVs und einigen avi-Files streikt der Renderer der Glotze komplett.
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich einen HTPC, was mein Problem zwar sehr wirkungsvoll umgeht, aber nicht löst. Aber das geht mit der Glotze wohl einfach nicht, befürchte ich...


 
Entschuldige bitte meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist ein HTPC?  

Mittlerweile bekomme ich auch Videos auf den TV über VUZE als Mediaserver! 
Du musst nur das Plug-In aktivieren, Dateien per Drag & Drop in den entsprechenden DEVICE (z.B. Sony Bravia) ziehen, dann codiert VUZE die Dateien als Mpeg2 (glaube ich), und streamt die Daten zum TV.
Das Problem ist nur: Man muss die Dateien alle per Hand auf den DEVICE ziehen, und kann nicht einfach ein Verzeichnis freigeben bzw. angeben, so dass alle Files auf einmal bereit stehen! =( Weiterhin ist die Quali, glaube ich, nicht die beste...warum der das als Mpeg2 codiert, weiß auch keiner, oder?


----------



## uncle-herb (24. Februar 2011)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Dann transkodier halt beim Streamen, kann z.B. der VLC.



Wie streamt man mit Hilfe des VLC?


----------



## Nucleus (24. Februar 2011)

Ein HTPC ist ein Pc, der im Wohnzimmer steht und auf entsprechende Aufgaben ausgelegt ist: Filme per HDMI an den Fernseher ausgeben, Zocken, Surfen, etc.

Ich bereite gerade ein Artikelreihe dazu vor


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Nucleus, hallo uncle-herb,

wenn der Fernseher gewisse Dateien nicht abspielen kann, liegt das an der Unverträglichkeit der Datei selbst. Heißt: Der Fernseher kann damit nichts anfangen, weil das vorliegende Format für ihn - pardon - Müll ist. Gut lösen könnt ihr das Problem dadurch, dass das jeweilige Video vor dem Streamen an den Fernseher transkodiert wird. Transkodiert? Ja, das Video wird in ein euch gewünschtes und hoffentlich auch für den Fernseher verträgliches Format umgewandelt. 1:1, in Echtzeit. Der Windows Media Player unterstützt so etwas Tolles nicht - leider.

Das Programm TVersity soll das gut meistern. Prügelt mich aber bitte nicht, wenn ich euch keine genauen Einstellungen oder Wege zum Erfolg des Streamings auf eure Bravia-Glotzen geben kann 

Viel Erfolg dabei!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## uncle-herb (25. Februar 2011)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hallo Nucleus, hallo uncle-herb,
> 
> wenn der Fernseher gewisse Dateien nicht abspielen kann, liegt das an der Unverträglichkeit der Datei selbst. Heißt: Der Fernseher kann damit nichts anfangen, weil das vorliegende Format für ihn - pardon - Müll ist. Gut lösen könnt ihr das Problem dadurch, dass das jeweilige Video vor dem Streamen an den Fernseher transkodiert wird. Transkodiert? Ja, das Video wird in ein euch gewünschtes und hoffentlich auch für den Fernseher verträgliches Format umgewandelt. 1:1, in Echtzeit. Der Windows Media Player unterstützt so etwas Tolles nicht - leider.
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir! Und auch einen Dank an Nucleus!
Ich werde mich mal über "TVersity" informieren... 

LG
uncle-herb


----------

